# איך אומרים "תתחדש" באנגלית? ללקוח שקנה בחנות



## ליבי ומונטה (1/2/09)

איך אומרים "תתחדש" באנגלית? ללקוח שקנה בחנות


----------



## Ani15 (1/2/09)

Enjoy


----------



## הדודה המתוקה (1/2/09)

../images/Emo45.gif אכן


----------



## sirpad (1/2/09)

subnew


----------



## John the Savage (2/2/09)

לבריאות


----------



## סלסרו (2/2/09)

"you're sooo beautiful"


----------



## Veganiny J (2/2/09)

Good Looking ../images/Emo3.gif


----------



## סלסרו (2/2/09)

נכון! טלח..


----------



## justlior (2/2/09)

congrats


----------

